# Innenlager ständig defekt.



## Ritzelschreck (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich weiss nicht was ich machen soll. 
Seit gut einem Jahr fahre ich ein Poison Graphene mit Sram X0 Ausstattung. (mit aussen liegenden Lagern)
Gefahren wurden seitdem ca. 1500 km, davon ca. 10 Marathon im Alpenraum.

Mein Problem ist, dass nach wenigen fahrten, das Innenlager stets ausschlägt. 
Das erste Lager bekam ich nach Absprache von Poison direkt zugeschickt als Garantie. Wurde von mir eingebaut und mit dem entsprechenden Drehmoment angezogen.
Das zweite war nach nur 3 Marathon wieder defekt. Dies wurde von einem Sram Mitarbeiter bestätigt und von dessen Team als Service eingebaut.
Nun, wieder 2 Veranstaltungen mehr, bannt sich das gleiche wieder an. 
Vermute fast, dass die Flanken am Rahmen nicht sauber abgeschliffen sind.
Oder liegt es an den Innenlager von Sram?

Spiele mit dem gedanken, das Bike abzugeben, weil ich mit dem wahrscheinlich nicht mehr glücklich werde.

Hat jemand eine ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht oder hat mir jemand einen Rat.

Danke


----------



## darkbiker90 (6. Juni 2012)

Also mein Tretlager am Graphene funktioniert seit einem dreiviertel Jahr problemlos, ist aber auch eins von Shimano. 

Mal abgesehen davon, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Defekt vom Rahmen kommt. Selbst wenn die Hülse mit dem Tretlagergewinde schief sitzen würde, hätte das ja keine Auswirkungen auf das Tretlager selber, die Kurbel würde dann nur schief im Rahmen sitzen und das würde man direkt sehen.

Was meinst du eigentlich mit Flanken am Rahmen? Das Tretlager sitzt ja in einem extra Gehäuse und hat damit überhaupt keinen Kontakt zu Rahmen, einzige Möglichkeit, dass irgendwas am Rahmen Auswirkungen auf das Tretlager haben könnte hab ich oben geschrieben.

Im Zweifelsfall ruf mal bei Tarek Wiese an, der kann dir da telefonisch schnell Auskunft geben, ob da was nicht stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (6. Juni 2012)

Ich vermute auch, dass es sich um ein mangelhaft plangefrÃ¤stes TretlagergehÃ¤use handelt: schon kleine Fehler hierbei fÃ¼hren zu sehr schnellem LagerverschleiÃ.
Der Rahmen sollte nachgefrÃ¤st werden (was dir jeder vernÃ¼nftige Radladen fÃ¼r nen Ã¼berschaubaren Geldbetrag machen kann, ich schÃ¤tze so 25-50 â¬ wird das kosten, wenn du das Lager vorher selber ausbaust.)


----------



## darkbiker90 (6. Juni 2012)

supasini schrieb:


> Ich vermute auch, dass es sich um ein mangelhaft plangefrästes Tretlagergehäuse handelt: schon kleine Fehler hierbei führen zu sehr schnellem Lagerverschleiß.
> Der Rahmen sollte nachgefräst werden (was dir jeder vernünftige Radladen für nen überschaubaren Geldbetrag machen kann, ich schätze so 25-50  wird das kosten, wenn du das Lager vorher selber ausbaust.)



Am Graphene (Carbon) ist doch aber außen am Tretlagergehäuse eine Art Aluhülse dran, die von Haus aus schon plan sein sollte, oder bin ich da grad auf dem Holzweg? Vielleicht könnten aber da noch Lackreste dran sein, wo das Lager montiert wird.


----------



## Domme02 (6. Juni 2012)

Dass die Sram Innenlager schneller verschleißen ist bekannt. Bei meinem Alu Hardtail brauchte ich bei 1,5 Jahren Laufzeit auch 2 GXP Innenlager.
Aber dein Fall ist dann doch etwas krass..


----------



## flyingscot (7. Juni 2012)

Ich kenne die SRAM-Kurbeln jetzt nicht, aber bei den Shimano-Kurbeln war eine beliebte Ursache für Lagerschäden neben der fehlenden Planfräsung die zu stark angezogende Kurbelwellenschraube. Bei der älteren 760 XT war das z.B.  nur eine Plastikschraube und durfte nur mit 1NM angeschraubt werden. "Handfest" ist ja schnell mal 4-6Nm und dadurch werden die Lager zu stark axial gegeneinander verspannt.


----------



## Ritzelschreck (7. Juni 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich kenne die SRAM-Kurbeln jetzt nicht, aber bei den Shimano-Kurbeln war eine beliebte Ursache für Lagerschäden neben der fehlenden Planfräsung die zu stark angezogende Kurbelwellenschraube. Bei der älteren 760 XT war das z.B.  nur eine Plastikschraube und durfte nur mit 1NM angeschraubt werden. "Handfest" ist ja schnell mal 4-6Nm und dadurch werden die Lager zu stark axial gegeneinander verspannt.



Die Sram Kurbel wird mit einer Schraube befestigt, die gleichzeitig als Kurbelabzieher dient. Die Schraube muß mit 48 - 54 NM angeknallt werden, sonnst hat die immer spiel.


----------



## Ritzelschreck (7. Juni 2012)

Ich vermute, dass das Tretlagergehäuse nicht 100% plan ist. Eine andere Erklärung habe ich dafür nicht. Dass Sram so schlechte Lager herstellt, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Werden ja auch von Profis gefahren, sonnst müssten die diese ja nach kürzester Zeit wechseln.

Danke für eure Antworten!


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Juni 2012)

Du wirst nicht umhin kommen und das Lager ausbauen müssen.
Dann mit einem großen Messschieber prüfen ob die Flächen plan und parallel sind.
Bei meinem Arsen AM Rahmen war noch Farbe drauf als ich den (wieder-)bekam.




Mittlerweile ist er plangefräst...
Die ganze Story:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7180991&postcount=503


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Juni 2012)

Hmm, als sich mein Curare bekommen habe war der Lagersitz zwar gefräst, aber im Gewinde warn noch so viel Pulverreste drin dass ich das Lager nciht reinbekommen habe. Ich hab dann bei Poison angerufen wie wir das Problem lösen könnten, und da wurde mir angeboten dass ich das in einem Shop um die Ecke machen lasse und mir die Kosten erstattet werden. 

Hab ich so gemacht, der Shop hats auch gleich nochmal etwas nachgefräst, und das Geld problemlos zurück erstattet bekommen.

Aber Hollwtech/GXP ohne Planfräsung sollte man auf jeden Fall vermeiden.


----------



## 3K-Power (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo!

Ich häng mich mal hier mit dran... Fahre seit gestern ein Graphene; aufgebaut aus nem Rahmenset... Heute auf der ersten Ausfahrt gabs unter Last nen derben Knacker aus Richtung Tretlager und seither macht die Kurbel unter Last Geräusche... Hab das Gefühl, im Tretlager hat sich irgendwas verabschiedet... 

So wenn man dran wackelt und zerrt, merkt man garnichts; nur beim Treten unter Last.

Lager is ein Shimano XTR und war schon im Vorgängerbike verbaut; Laufleistung etwa 150km ohne Probleme...

Bei der Montage des Bikes wurden die Gewinde im Tretlagergehäuse sorgfältig nachgeschnitten...

Was kann hier vorgefallen sein?

Gruss aus Oberfranken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ritzelschreck (10. Juni 2012)

Hallo 3K-Power,
ich würde an deiner Stelle das Lager komplett ausbauen und kontrollieren, ob alles rechtens eingebaut ist. Vor allem, ob die Lagerbreite zu Kurbelachslänge identisch ist.


----------



## 3K-Power (10. Juni 2012)

...Ja das Lager wird nächste Woche mal ausgebaut. Falls es defekt sein sollte, wirds eingeschickt. Bis dahin verbaut man mir im Fahrradladen ein anderes Tretlager.

Beim Einbau war ich dabei, haben bis Freitag Nacht gewerkelt, Passte eigentlich alles...

Bin ja kein Schrauberprofi was Räder anbelangt; reich da höchstens mal mit zu und verleg evtl paar Züge; denk mal, der Mechaniker weiss was er tut.

Wie meinst Du das mit "Lagerbreite zu Kurbelachslänge"? 

..was gibts denn alternativ für Innenlager an Stelle Shimano XTR? Auf was achtet man da so? Gibts was robusteres? Hersteller?

Gruss


----------



## Ritzelschreck (10. Juni 2012)

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass es bei dir aussen liegende Lager sind.
Das Lagergehäuse am Rahmen, an dem die Lager befestigt werden und durch die dann die Kurbelachse geschoben wird, hat eine gewisse breite. In der Regel 68 oder 73 mm.
Bei diese Breite muß man entsprechend durch Distanzhalter variiren, damit die Kurbel richtig sitzt. 
Aber wenn dir das ein Fachmann macht, sollte der das wissen.

Robuste Innenlager sind welche aus Keramik. Würdi ich dir aber abraten, da die schweineteuer sind. Da machst dir lieber öfters etwas günsigere rein.


----------



## 3K-Power (10. Juni 2012)

Ja das mit der Lagerbreite passt. Hab ich allein schon ein Auge drauf gehabt wegen der Kettenlinie; da das Lagergehäuse beim Poison Breiter is als bei meinem Cube-Vorgänger...

Hab ein Kegelrollenlager gefunden von KEIL; konzipiert für Downhill und das ganze krasse Zeug; geht sowas in Ordnung? Hab wohl heut echt zu derb in die Pedale getreten dass es so nen Knacker getan hat...

Bin vorhin nochmal ne Runde gefahren; also das "Kratzen" was ich jetzt bei Last habe, das kommt daher, dass die Kette am Umwerfer langschrabbelt; aber nicht die Volle Kurbeldrehung... Das war vor dem Knacker nicht so... Deshalb vermute ich ja, dass das Tretlager einen weg hat...

Kommt meine Theorie in etwa hin?

Gruss


----------



## Ritzelschreck (11. Juni 2012)

Ob das Zeug von Keil gut oder weniger gut ist, kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Eine andere Theorie wäre noch, du hattest zu viel Druck, dass sich die Kettenblätter bogen, so dass die Kette nun bei jeder Umdrehung streift.

Gruß


----------



## 3K-Power (14. Juni 2012)

So gestern Tretlager ausgebaut. Ist nicht defekt. Auch ist nix verbogen. Einzig die Kette war faldchrum montiert; Label war nicht aussen. Kette ist auch nicht gelaengt. Haben alles wieder zusammengesetzt. Auf der Heimfahrt hat das dann wiedermal geknackt... Werden wohl als naechstes hinten den Freilauf zerlegen ob da was fauel ist.

Das schleifen vorne war reine Einstellungssache; ich hatte den Umwerfer nicht exakt parallel zum Kettenblatt befestigt und auch war dieses Leitblech etwas zu nah am Kettenblatt dran. Schleifen tut nun nix mehr. ...nur eben noch dieses ominoese Knacken...

Gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3K-Power (14. Juni 2012)

Nachtrag:

Fehler gefunden.. Das Knacken war ja nur im größten Gang... Haben dann festgestellt, dass das Kettenschloss unten auf der Mutter der Kasette auflag; somit hob sich die Kette etwas vom kleinen Ritzel ab und ratschte einen Zahn drüber. neue Kette rein und diesmal vernietet; Knacken weg.

ABER: nochmal die Schalteinstellung vorne nachgestellt; dass die Kette beim größten Kettenrad im größten Gang am Leitblech schleift bei voller Last; das liegt daran, dass der Rahmen doch nicht so steif ist wie erhofft... Der Rahmen biegt sich doch so weit  unterhalb des Umwerfers am Sattelrohr, dass eben die Hebelkraft des Kurbelarms reicht, dass die Kette scheift alle halbe Kurbeldrehung.... 

Gruss


----------



## Edged (14. Juni 2012)

Hast keinen Friseur? Die hören eigentlich gerne zu.


----------



## Schokokeks1 (27. November 2012)

Bei mir war das so auch beim Poison Epo rahmen doch dan hab ich gemerkt woran es  liegt.
Immer wenn es ein Hollowteck Innenlager war ging es immer kapput.
dann hab ich einfach ein normales Innenlager genommen und es war ok.
schon 500km funktioniert es ohne probleme


----------



## Ritzelschreck (27. November 2012)

Ich bin bei mir inzwischen auf das Problem gestoßen. Die Achse war 5 mm länger als das Lager am Rahmen. Ich legte 2 Zwischenringe ein, die die 5 mm ausglichen und seitdem ist das Lager OK. Laut Aussage von Poison, sind diese beiden Distanzringe nicht zu verbauen (wurde von Poison bei Erstmontage auch nicht montiert). Ich versteh das nicht, jedoch hab ich das Problem gelöst.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (27. November 2012)

Dass würde dann ja bedeuten dass die Rahmen statt mit einem BSA73 nur mit einem BSA68 Tretlagergehäuse geliefert wurden. Und dass Poison das anscheinden selbst nicht gemerkt hat.
Hast mal nachgemessen?
Bei 68 müssen rechts zwei und links ein Distanzring verbaut werden, bei 73 nur rechts einer.


----------



## Ritzelschreck (29. November 2012)

Das ist ja das dubiose an der Sache. Ich habe ein BSA73. Mir wurde das Bike verbaut geliefert ohne Zwischenringe. (Die lage lose dabei)  Als das 2te Lager innerhalb kurzer Zeit hinüber war, war ich auf der Bikemesse in Riva am Sram Stand. Diese bauten mir kulanzhalber neue Schalen samt Lager ein (wurden genauso verbaut wie von Poison ohne Distanzringe). Nach wenigen Ausfahren bemerkte ich schon wieder spiel im Tretlager. Ich nahm das ganze unter die Lupe und stellte fest, dass die Achse 5mm luft zwischen Rahmen-Lager und Kurbelanschlag hatte. Ich baute beidseitig je einen zwischenring ein, welche die 5mm ausglichen. Seitdem habe ich ruhe, kein Spiel und kein geknackse mehr. Ich hinterfragte die Angelegenheit bei Poison, wurde dann an Sram verwiesen. Ging der Sache dann nicht weiter nach. Mir ist es ein rätsel, da anscheinend bei Poison alle Innenlager so verbaut werden und angeblich nur ich solche Probleme hatte.


----------



## Surtre (29. November 2012)

Ritzelschreck schrieb:


> Ich nahm das ganze unter die Lupe und stellte fest, dass die Achse 5mm luft zwischen Rahmen-Lager und Kurbelanschlag hatte. Ich baute beidseitig je einen zwischenring ein, welche die 5mm ausglichen. Seitdem habe ich ruhe, kein Spiel und kein geknackse mehr.



Der Abstand zwischen Lagerschale und Kurbelarm ist auf der Antriebsseite bei SRAM-GXP-Kurbeln systembedingt und erforderlich.
Es ist relativ wahrscheinlich (ein 73er BSA-Gehäuse vorausgesetzt), dass Du bei korrektem Anzugsmoment der Kurbel die Lager so axial vorspannst. Deine Kettenline dürfte sich Richtung Rahmen verlagert haben.
Auf welcher Lagerseite bemerkst Du denn Spiel, wenn das Lager ausgeschlagen ist?


----------



## Ritzelschreck (30. November 2012)

Auf welcher Lagerseite bemerkst Du denn Spiel, wenn das Lager ausgeschlagen ist?[/QUOTE]


Auf der rechten, der Antriebsseite war das Spiel spürbar!

Wenn ich eine Spannung auf den Lagern aufbaue, dann ist doch ein ausschlagen vorprogrammiert.
 Stellt sich mir die Frage, ist das System überhaupt gut?


----------



## Surtre (30. November 2012)

Handelte es sich um die alte Bauform der GXP-Lager (silberne Schalen mit relativ eckiger Kontur) oder um die Neuere (grau mit angefastem/abgerudetem Profil)?
Bei den neueren Versionen gab es Berichte, dass der Kern der rechten Schale herauswandert, was Spiel hervorrufen kann. 
Oder hat ssich das Lager auch im ausgebauten Zustand klapprig angefühlt?


----------



## Ritzelschreck (30. November 2012)

Ich denke mal es dürfte die neuere Version sein. Ist jetzt gute 1,5 Jahre her dass ich das Bike gekauft hatte. Das Spiel war nur im eingebauten Zustand erkennbar. Um dies ausgebaut erkennen zu können, hätte die Abnutzung noch stärker sein müssen.

Der Witz. Beim Zweiten defekt der Lager beanstandete ich diese erneut. Darauf hin wurden diese von Poison direkt zu Sram geschickt um diese zu prüfen. Sie wurden als OK geprüft. Nur 4 Wochen später war allerdings das Spiel so groß, dass dies auch ein Laie erkannt hätte. Haben die nun nicht richtig geprüft oder haben die mich nur den dummen Kunden sein lassen.
Das wurde dann von Sram auf dem Bike-Festival in Riva ersetzt.
Ich meine nur, keiner weis was von dem Problem oder will nichts wissen.(außer einer Serie, die mal nich gut gewesen sein soll.)
Außer mir sei kein weiterer Kunder mit diesem Problem. Da kamen selbstszweifel ob ich etws falsch mache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

